# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما الدليل على تحريم إتيان النساء في أدبارهن؟

## أبو جهاد الأثري

.....................

----------


## المديني

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

1- ( من أتى حائضا ، أو امرأة في دبرها ، أو كاهنا ؛ فصدقه بما يقول ؛ فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد )

(صحيح  -  الألباني  -آداب الزفاف  - ص 48 )

2- (من أتى حائضا أو امرأة في دبرها فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد )

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه -صحيح  (إرواء الغليل  2006 )

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 1- ( من أتى حائضا ، أو امرأة في دبرها ، أو كاهنا ؛ فصدقه بما يقول ؛ فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد )
> (صحيح  -  الألباني  -آداب الزفاف  - ص 48 )
> 2- (من أتى حائضا أو امرأة في دبرها فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد )
> عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه -صحيح  (إرواء الغليل  2006 )


أحسن الله إليك
هذا الحديث أخرجه احمد و الترمذي وابن ماجة من حديث حكيم الأثرم عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : من أتى حائضا أو امرأة في دبرها أو كاهنا فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد.
قال أبو عيسى الترمذي : لاا نعرف هذا الحديث إلا من حديث حكيم الأثرم عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي عن أبي هريرة ... ثم قال : وضعف محمد هذا الحديث من قبل إسناده وأبو تميمة اسمه طريف بن مجالد.
حكيم الأثرم تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم ، وقد قال عنه الحافظ في التقريب : فيه لين.
وقد اختلف العلماء في هذا الحديث تصحيحا و تضعيفا
البخاري ضعف هذا الحديث و الترمذي نقل تضعيف شيخه وسكت عنه فكأنه يضعفه أيضا.
ثم ذكر البعض أن علة الحديث حكيم الأثرم كابن الصلاح مثلا.
ومع ذلك ترى الشيخ ناصر يصححه في صحيح الجامع مرة و في الإرواء مرة.
والشيخ ناصر بنى تصحيحه على توثيق حكيم الأثرم.
قال الشيخ ناصر : "وهذا إسناد صحيح فإن أبا تميمة اسمه طريف بن مجالد وهو ثقة من رجال البخاري وحكيم الأثرم وإن قال البخاري لا يتابع في حديثه يعنى هذا فلا يضره ذلك لأنه ثقة كما قال ابن أبى شيبة عن ابن المدينى . وكذا قال الآجري عن أبى داود . وقال النسائي : ليس به بأس . وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) ( 2 / 61 ) وسماه حكيم بن حكيم ." اهـ الإرواء (7/69)
فالشيخ حين نظر إلى العلة التي يغمز بها الحديث ويضعف بها وهي وجود حكيم الأثرم في سنده، راح رحمه الله تعالى يوثق على حسب أقوال العلماء حكيما الأثرم.
وبنى الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى تصحيحه كذلك على توثيق أبي تميمة وهو طريف بن مجالد .. وهو ثقة بلا خلاف من رجال البخاري.
وكذلك بنى الشيخ تصحيحه على ذكر متابعات وشاهد.
لكن الحديث معلّ.
و العلة الحقيقة أن أبا تميمة لم يسمع من أبي هريرة . فالإسناد منقطع كما قال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير : لا نعلم له سماعا من أبي هريرة. وكما نقله الحافظ في تهذيب التهذيب.
فليس الحديث صحيحا كما قال الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى وغفر له و رفع مقامه في عليين ، بل هو ضعيف كما قال البخاري رحمه الله تعالى وهو الجبل الأشم الثابت الراسخ المفرد المبرز في هذا الفن الجليل.
ومن أجل كلام البخاري قال البزار : هذا حديث منكر.
فعلة الحديث هي الانقطاع لأنه لم يثبت لأبي تميمة الهجيمي سماع في البصريين عن أبي هريرة.
وليس لأبي تميمة رواية عن أبي هريرة في الكتب الستة سوى هذا الحديث.
قال الحافظ في الفتح عند شرح حديث: " من سمع سمع الله به .." الحديث. قال : " عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي وهو بصري ماله في البخاري عن أحد من الصحابة إلا هذا الحديث وله حديث آخر تقدم في الأدب من روايته عن أبي عثمان النهدي".اهـ
وأما ما ذكره الشيخ من المتابعات و الشواهد فإنها متابعات قاصرة أو جزئية لا تصلح هنا.
فهذا الحديث ضعيف، و الله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## حمد

((فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله)) سورة البقرة

عن علي بن أبي طلحة عن بن عباس قوله : ((فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله)) يقول : في الفرج لا تعدوه إلى غيره ، فمن فعل شيئا من ذلك فقد اعتدى

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

*الأخ صاحب الموضوع :يمكنك تجاوز ذلك إلى القول بأنك لا ترى صحة الأحاديث التي في الباب،ثم أخبرنا بما تريد قول.*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

لا يوجد دليل صحيح صريح في المسألة  .
فإن كان صريحا فتجده ضعيفا أو ان بعض أهل العلم قام بتضعيفه .
وإن وجدته صحيحا فستجده ليس صريحا .

لعل أقوى دليل هو الآية الكريمة التي استدل بها الأخ الفاضل "حمد" .
وحتى لو كان المقصد من الآية النهي عن الإتيان في الدبر فالبعض يحملها على الكراهة وليس على التحريم .


لاشك أن القول الأقوى هو التحريم والسبب هو تواتر الأخبار على أن الإتيان في الدبر له اضرار طبية خطيرة ، إضافة إلى أن الآثار والأحاديث يعضد بعضها بعضا .


والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي حفظه الله لايصح في هذا الباب حديث بتحريم إتيان الزوجة من الدبر لكن الفعل محرم 
وهذا أظن رأي أيضاً شيخنا الشيخ سعد والمحققين في هذا الباب

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

وفقكم الله تعالى.

فهل من الإخوة من يرى أن هناك دليلا صريحا صحيحا في الباب؟

أما كون الفعل حراما فهذا ليس محل الخلاف (هنا) ... فالتحريم قد يثبت بأدلة أخرى عامة نحو لا ضرر ولا ضرار.

فلعل بعض الإخوان حفظهم الله تعالى يتنبهون إلى أن المطروح للمدارسة ليس الحرمة ولكن أدلتها.

ما زالت المدارسة مفتوحة.
بارك الله تعالى فيكم جميعا.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

إن كان قد صح التحريم بنقل صحيح إلى أحد (أو بعض)  الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، فإن هذا مما لا يقال بالرأي ، وقد روي عن بعضهم أنه قال: أيفعل هذا مسلم ! ولكن هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى وضوح مسألة حجية قول الصحابي إذا لم يوجد ما يعارضه ، أي وضوح هذه القضية الأصولية في ذهن الباحث. فمن يختار أنه حجه فإنه يلتزم دليلهم، ومن لا فلا. وأما بالنسبة للشيخ الطريفي فإني أذكر أنه استدل بالإجماع. فإن كان الإجماع قد تحقق ، واشتهر عبر الأعصار والأمصار ، فهو دليل لا مدفع له ، لا سيما عند أهل السنة والجماعة ، الذين يؤمنون بحجية الإجماع متى انعقد بشروطه.

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله في أخونا  عبد الله الشهري  على هذا الطرح المختصر 
وفق الله  الجميع

----------


## من صاحب النقب

هل يوجد دليل أصرح من هذا 

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ (222) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلَاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (223)

أما إن كنت تظن أن الأخضر يخالف الأحمر ، فيبدو أنك من العزاب (ابتسامة) لأن المراد بالأخضر من الأمام أو من الخلف في صمام واحد  صمام الرحم ، و هو الذي أمر به الله فلا تعارض بين الأحمر و الأخضر ، حتى يقال أن الأخضر مخصص للأحمر 

و ليس في صمام غيره نسأل الله العافية ، و هذا لا أظن أنه يخفى على أحد من المسلمين ، إلا بعض المتعالمين من المعاصرين ، ينزه مثلكم عنه إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> إن كان قد صح التحريم بنقل صحيح إلى أحد (أو بعض)  الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، فإن هذا مما لا يقال بالرأي ، وقد روي عن بعضهم أنه قال: أيفعل هذا مسلم ! ولكن هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى وضوح مسألة حجية قول الصحابي إذا لم يوجد ما يعارضه ، أي وضوح هذه القضية الأصولية في ذهن الباحث. فمن يختار أنه حجه فإنه يلتزم دليلهم، ومن لا فلا. وأما بالنسبة للشيخ الطريفي فإني أذكر أنه استدل بالإجماع. فإن كان الإجماع قد تحقق ، واشتهر عبر الأعصار والأمصار ، فهو دليل لا مدفع له ، لا سيما عند أهل السنة والجماعة ، الذين يؤمنون بحجية الإجماع متى انعقد بشروطه.


أحسن الله إليك
بل هناك ما هو أولى وهو قياس الأولى .. فإذا كان الله تعالى حرم الفرج لأجل النجاسة العارضة، فأولى أن يحرم الدبر لاجل النجاسة اللازمة.
و الأثر الذي ذكرت هو أثر ابن عمر وهو ضعيف الإسناد وحتى لو صح فليس صريحا : وتأمل قوله : وهل يفعل ذلك أحد من المسلمين.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> هل يوجد دليل أصرح من هذا 
> وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ (222) نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلَاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (223)
> أما إن كنت تظن أن الأخضر يخالف الأحمر ، فيبدو أنك من العزاب (ابتسامة) لأن المراد بالأخضر من الأمام أو من الخلف في صمام واحد  صمام الرحم ، و هو الذي أمر به الله فلا تعارض بين الأحمر و الأخضر ، حتى يقال أن الأخضر مخصص للأحمر 
> و ليس في صمام غيره نسأل الله العافية ، و هذا لا أظن أنه يخفى على أحد من المسلمين ، إلا بعض المتعالمين من المعاصرين ، ينزه مثلكم عنه إن شاء الله


إن كان هذا الدليل عندك صريحا فتهاني لك على الصراحة.
الله المستعان أين الصراحة يا صاحب النقب ؟
وترفع عن أسلوبك " يبدو أنك من العزاب ... المتعالمين المعاصرين " الله يهديك وخلنا في المدارسة العلمية.
ثم إن هؤلاءالمتعالمين المعاصرين -عندك- هم ثقات من علماء الحديث الفضلاء عند غيرك ، ذكر بعض الإخوة بعضهم و غيرهم أكثر، فنزه لسانك أخيّ ..
أما بالنسبة للأحمر و الأخضر ، ما قولك فيمن قال في الأحمر: معناه من الجهات التي يحل فيها أن تقرب المرأة ولا تقربوهن من حيث لا يحل كما إذا كن صائمات أو محرمات أو معتكفات وأيد بأنه لو أراد الفرج لكانت (في) أظهر فيه من (من) لأن الاتيان بمعنى الجماع يتعدى بها غالباً لا بمن. وهو قول الزجاج.
ثم لا يكون الأحمر مخالفا للأخضر.
وفقك الله.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ أبو جهاد الذي وصفته أنا بأنه متعالم هو من قال يجوز إتيان المرأة في دبرها 
هل تعني أن من قال بهذا القول محدث ؟ و ليس متعالماً 
أنا اقتصرت على أن من قال بهذا القول متعالم و لو قال شخص أن من قال هذا القول لوطي لم أنكر عليه

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> أنا اقتصرت على أن من قال بهذا القول متعالم و لو قال شخص أن من قال هذا القول لوطي لم أنكر عليه


حدثنا سعيد ، ثنا أبو نعيم قال : سمعت ابن المبارك يقول لأصحاب الحديث : &#171; أنتم إلى قليل من الأدب أحوج إلى كثير من العلم &#187; معجم ابن المقرئ.

## حرّره المشرف ##

----------


## القضاعي

نعتب عليك يا أخ زياد طريقة طرحك للموضوع .
ففيها من المفاسد وإثبات الأقوال الشاذة , ما يظهر لذي عينين .
فالواجب عليك أولا تأكيد شذوذ القول بالإباحة وتقديم القول الصحيح في المسألة ثم مناقشة المسألة علمياً كما زعمت.
وإني أنصحك بالوقوف على تفسير الأية 223 من سورة البقرة من تفسير الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله فقد اطنب في ذكر الأحاديث والأثار التي إذا وقف عليها الأثري قطع بالتحريم إلا إذا كان ممن يوافق ابن حزم رحمه الله على شذوذه بنفي التصحيح بالمتابعات والشواهد.

ولنا دليل في قول عائشة رضي الله عنه في ما يحل للرجل عند المحيض قالت : " كل شيء إلا الجماع " .
ففي هذا تحريم للوطء في الدبر والقبل بدون استثناء , فإن كان الوطء في الدبر جائزا قبل المحيض فلماذا ينهى عنه في المحيض.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

يا إخوان هذا مجلس علمي تناقش فيه المسائل بعلم لا بعاطفة..
والمسألة واضحة وضوح الشمس أننا جميعا نقول بالتحريم ... لكن ما نريد أن نبينه بكل وضوح أنه لا دليل في المسألة صريح صحيح، وليس هذا هو السبيل الوحيد لإثبات الحكم بالتحريم.
وطائفة من المحققين من أهل الحديث على أنه لا يثبت في الباب حديث واحد صحيح صريح.
فالبحث الآن : ما هو الدليل على التحريم ؟
هل هو الإجماع وهل انعقد بشروطه؟
هل هو دليل عام كما في قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار.
هل هو القياس كما سبق وذكرت:



> قياس الأولى .. فإذا كان الله تعالى حرم الفرج لأجل النجاسة العارضة، فأولى أن يحرم الدبر لاجل النجاسة اللازمة


.

----------


## حرملة

قال ابن القيم في الزاد: وطء الحليلة في الدبرلم يبح على لسان نبي من الأنبياء / انتهى . فهل إذا سلّمنا جدلا أنه لم يثبت أي نص في الباب أبحنا تلك الفعلة؟! أليس في قول الصحابي بل أقوالهم في الباب غنية في حرمة ذلك؟ أما كانوا أعلم الناس بقوله تعالى: (ولا تقولوا لما تصف السنتكم الكذب هذا حلال و هذا حرام) فكيف حرّموه إذا لم يصحبهم دليل على حرمة الفعلة تلك؟

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

> يا إخوان هذا مجلس علمي تناقش فيه المسائل بعلم لا بعاطفة..
> والمسألة واضحة وضوح الشمس أننا جميعا نقول بالتحريم ... لكن ما نريد أن نبينه بكل وضوح أنه لا دليل في المسألة صريح صحيح، وليس هذا هو السبيل الوحيد لإثبات الحكم بالتحريم.
> وطائفة من المحققين من أهل الحديث على أنه لا يثبت في الباب حديث واحد صحيح صريح.
> فالبحث الآن : ما هو الدليل على التحريم ؟
> هل هو الإجماع وهل انعقد بشروطه؟
> هل هو دليل عام كما في قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار.
> هل هو القياس كما سبق وذكرت:
> .


الظاهر أن البعض- وفقهم الله- في واد و الأخ أبو جهاد في واد آخر، لأنه يناقش مصدر التحريم لا حرمة الفعل، فتنبهوا حفظكم الله...

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> الظاهر أن البعض- وفقهم الله- في واد و الأخ أبو جهاد في واد آخر، لأنه يناقش مصدر التحريم لا حرمة الفعل، فتنبهوا حفظكم الله...


أحسن الله إليك .. هو ذاك لكن يبدو أن أغلبنا يقرأ بعين واحدة و الله المستعان

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> قال ابن القيم في الزاد: وطء الحليلة في الدبرلم يبح على لسان نبي من الأنبياء / انتهى . فهل إذا سلّمنا جدلا أنه لم يثبت أي نص في الباب أبحنا تلك الفعلة؟! أليس في قول الصحابي بل أقوالهم في الباب غنية في حرمة ذلك؟ أما كانوا أعلم الناس بقوله تعالى: (ولا تقولوا لما تصف السنتكم الكذب هذا حلال و هذا حرام) فكيف حرّموه إذا لم يصحبهم دليل على حرمة الفعلة تلك؟


ولماذا جدلا هذه .. 
أنا أريدك أن تأتي بدليل واحد صحيح في المسألة .. حتى ننظر هل نسلم فعلا أم جدلا.

ومرة أخرى لا اختلاف بيننا جميعا فيما يبدو على كون الفعل محرما .. وفقكم الله.

----------


## علي الفضلي

قال العلامة المُحَدّث الألباني في (آداب الزفاف) :
[روى النسائي وابن بطة في " الإبانة " عن طاووس قال : 
 سئل ابن عباس عن الذي يأتي امرأته في دبرها ؟ فقال : هذا يسألني عن الكفر ؟ وسنده صحيح]اهـ.

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل لي بسؤال ؟ وأشهد الله أني صادقة في طرحه بغية معرفة الإجابة التي لم أجدها إلى الآن !

ما هي غايتك من الموضوع ؟ وخاصة إذا كنت تعتقد حرمة هذا الفعل فلماذا الإلحاح في طلب دليل صريح حول حرمته ؟ وكيف عرفت بأنه محرم إذا كان الدليل غير موجود بالنسبة لك ؟

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل لي بسؤال ؟ وأشهد الله أني صادقة في طرحه بغية معرفة الإجابة التي لم أجدها إلى الآن !
> ما هي غايتك من الموضوع ؟ وخاصة إذا كنت تعتقد حرمة هذا الفعل فلماذا الإلحاح في طلب دليل صريح حول حرمته ؟ وكيف عرفت بأنه محرم إذا كان الدليل غير موجود بالنسبة لك ؟


صدقتِ بارك الله فيكِ
وأظن سؤال السائل من كثرة السؤال الذي نهى عنه الله ورسوله
وبصراحة ... نحن نعيش في زمن الأسماء المستعارة، ولا ندري من السائل ولا ما غرضه، ولو قال عن نفسه إن غرضه شريف!!
وأنا يريبني الذي يطرح سؤالاً من نصف سطر، فإذا أُجيب تنمَّر وجادل وكتب الصفحات الطوال لإسقاط كلام العلماء، بل وأفتى!! كما قال الأخ: نحن متفقون على التحريم!!

فأقترح إغلاق الموضوع أو حذفه بالمرَّة!

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل لي بسؤال ؟ وأشهد الله أني صادقة في طرحه بغية معرفة الإجابة التي لم أجدها إلى الآن !
> ما هي غايتك من الموضوع ؟ وخاصة إذا كنت تعتقد حرمة هذا الفعل فلماذا الإلحاح في طلب دليل صريح حول حرمته ؟ وكيف عرفت بأنه محرم إذا كان الدليل غير موجود بالنسبة لك ؟


غايتي من الموضوع:

1 -



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو جهاد الأثري  
> المسألة واضحة وضوح الشمس أننا جميعا نقول بالتحريم ... لكن ما نريد أن نبينه بكل وضوح أنه لا دليل في المسألة صريح صحيح، وليس هذا هو السبيل الوحيد لإثبات الحكم بالتحريم.
> وطائفة من المحققين من أهل الحديث على أنه لا يثبت في الباب حديث واحد صحيح صريح.
> فالبحث الآن : ما هو الدليل على التحريم ؟
> هل هو الإجماع وهل انعقد بشروطه؟
> هل هو دليل عام كما في قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار.
> هل هو القياس كما سبق وذكرت.


2- التنبيه على أن كل ما ينسب للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في هذا الباب إنما هو ضعيف.





> وخاصة إذا كنت تعتقد حرمة هذا الفعل فلماذا الإلحاح في طلب دليل صريح حول حرمته ؟


لأني أظن هذا مجلسا علميا نتدارس فيه المسائل لنستفيد .. فلعله يكون قد بلغ البعض دليل صحيح صريح في الباب فيكون أولى من الاستدلال بالقياس والإجماع في تحريم الفعل .. 
زد على ذلك أني ما عهدت أصحاب السنة يستنكفون أن يُسألوا عن الدليل وهم أتباعه فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.





> وكيف عرفت بأنه محرم إذا كان الدليل غير موجود بالنسبة لك ؟


سبق وذكرت أني أرى التحريم بقياس الأولى وأنه إذا كان إتيان الحائض محرما بإجماع مع أن نجاسة الفرج عارضة فمن باب أولى أن يكون إتيان الدبر محرما ونجاسته دائمة .. والله تعالى الموفق.

فهل يعترض أحد على هذا القياس؟
أما الاستدلال بالأحاديث الضعيفة ونسبتها للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فهذا لا نرضاه حتى ولو كنا
متفقين على أن المعنى الذي تضمنته صحيح.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> صدقتِ بارك الله فيكِ
> وأظن سؤال السائل من كثرة السؤال الذي نهى عنه الله ورسوله
> والظن أكذب الحديث
> وبصراحة ... نحن نعيش في زمن الأسماء المستعارة، ولا ندري من السائل ولا ما غرضه، ولو قال عن نفسه إن غرضه شريف!!
> من السائل هذه لا حاجة لها .. ما غرضه : قد أبنته .. 
> وأنا يريبني الذي يطرح سؤالاً من نصف سطر، فإذا أُجيب تنمَّر وجادل وكتب الصفحات الطوال لإسقاط كلام العلماء، بل وأفتى!! كما قال الأخ: نحن متفقون على التحريم!!
> فأقترح إغلاق الموضوع أو حذفه بالمرَّة!


كان الأولى أن تقترح إغلاق الموقع كله بعد هذا فلماذا المدارسة إذا كانت الأمور على هذا النحو.؟

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أبو شعيب

الأخ أبا جهاد ،

عندي سؤال إليك .

أنت ترى أن علّة التحريم في هذا الفعل هو النجاسة .. فسؤالي هو : لو انتفت هذه العلة ، فهل ترى الفعل جائزاً ؟

مثال : رجل استعمل الواقي الذكري وأتى امرأته في دبرها .. فهو اجتنب هذه النجاسة ، فهل يحلّ فعله بذلك ؟

----------


## واقعي وعقلاني

الله المستعان ...
اللهم يامثبت القلوب ثبتني على دينك ...

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

الله المستعان فعلا 
نحن نأتي بالأدلة والفاضل يتجاهلها أو يردها بأي وسيلة كانت
وكانما يريد للجمل أن يدخل في سم الخياط

سبحانك ربي

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

إليك يا هداك الله ما جاء في كتاب المجموع / جزء 16 / صفحة 416 :
قلت: إذا كان الله تبارك وتعالى قد حرم الوطئ في الفرج عند المحيض لاجل الاذى فكيف بالحش الذى هو موضع أذى دائم ونجس لازم، مع زيادة المفسدة بانقطاع النسل الذى هو المقصد الاسمى من مشروعية الزواج فضلا عن خساسة هذا العمل ودناءته مما يفضى إلى التلذذ بما كان يتلذذ به قوم لوط، وما يعد شذوذا في الشهوة يتنزه عنها المؤمنون الاطهار وأبناء الملة الاخيار وكفى بهذا العمل انحطاط أن أحدا لا يرضى أن ينسب هذا القول إلى إمامه، كما يقول ابن القيم، وقد ذكر لذلك مفاسد دينية ودنيوية كثيرة في هديه.
وقد روى التحريم عن على وابن مسعود وابن عباس وأبى الدرداء وعبد الله بن عمرو وأبى هريرة وابن المسيب وأبى بكر بن عبد الرحمن ومجاهد وقتادة وعكرمة والشافعي وأصحاب الرأى وابن المنذر وأحمد بن حنبل وأصحابه كافة، وأبى ثور والحسن البصري.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الله المستعان 
ما تحمل البعض شيئا يسمى " مدارسة " !
والأخ أبان عن : غرضه ، وكذلك حكم الفعل عنده .. ثم يُهاجم وكأنه داعٍ إلى الإتيان في الدبر !

الأخت " بنت خير الأديان " ..
لم يأت أحد إلى الآن بدليل صحيح صريح ؛ إلا ما نقله الأخ الفضلي - وينتظر تعليق الأخ الأثري - .. وأما تفضلت بنقله من "المجموع" فقد سبقك إلى ذكره الأثري ، ومن بعضه يرى الحرمة !

في انتظار من يعقب علميا على : 



> فالبحث الآن : ما هو الدليل على التحريم ؟
> هل هو الإجماع وهل انعقد بشروطه؟
> هل هو دليل عام كما في قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا ضرر ولا ضرار.
> هل هو القياس كما سبق وذكرت.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

أما الاجماع فلا أظنه يصح فى مسئلتنا هذه
قال ابن كثير عند تفَسيره لقوله تعالى" نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ "

وقول ابن عباس: "إن ابن عمر -والله يغفر له -أوهم". كأنه يشير إلى ما رواه البخاري:
حدثنا إسحاق، حدثنا النضر بن شميل، أخبرنا ابن عون عن نافع قال: كان ابن عمر إذا قرأ القرآن لم يتكلم حتى يفرغُ منه، فأخذت عليه يومًا فقرأ سورة البقرة، حتى انتهى إلى مكان قال (7) :أتدري فيم أنزلت؟ قلت: لا. قال: أنزلت في كذا وكذا. ثم مضى. وعن عبد الصمد قال: حدثني أبي، حدثني أيوب، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر: { فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ } قال: يأتيها في.. (8) .
هكذا رواه البخاري، وقد تفرد به من هذه الوجوه (9) .
وقال ابن جرير: حدثني يعقوب بن إبراهيم، حدثنا ابن عُلَيَّة، حدثنا ابن عون، عن نافع قال: قرأت ذات يوم: { نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ } فقال ابن عمر: أتدري فيم نزلت؟ قلت: لا. قال: نزلت في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن (10) .
وحدثني أبو قلابة، حدثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث، حدثني أبي، عن أيوب، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر: { فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ } قال: في الدبر (11) .
الى ان قال :
وقال القرطبي في تفسيره: وممن ينسب إليه هذا القول -وهو إباحة وطء المرأة في دبرها -سعيد ابن المسيب ونافع وابن عمر ومحمد بن كعب القرظي وعبد الملك بن الماجشون. وهذا القول في العتبية. وحكى ذلك عن مالك في كتاب له أسماه كتاب السر، وحذاق أصحاب مالك ومشايخهم ينكرون ذلك الكتاب، ومالك أجل من أن يكون له كتاب السر ووقع هذا القول في العتبية، وذكر ابن العربي أن ابن شعبان أسند هذا القول إلى زمرة كبيرة من الصحابة والتابعين وإلى مالك من رواية كثيرة من كتاب جماع النسوان وأحكام القرآن هذا لفظه قال: وحكى الكيا الهراسي الطبري عن محمد بن كعب القرظي أنه استدل على جواز ذلك بقوله: { أَتَأْتُونَ الذُّكْرَانَ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ* وَتَذَرُونَ مَا خَلَقَ لَكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ عَادُونَ } الشعراء: [165، 166] .
يعني مثله من المباح ثم رده بأن المراد بذلك من خلق الله لهم من فروج النساء لا أدبارهن قلت: وهذا هو الصواب وما قاله القرظي إن كان صحيحًا إليه فخطأ. وقد صنف الناس في هذه المسألة مصنفات منهم أبو العباس القرطبي وسمى كتابه إطهار إدبار من أجاز الوطء في الأدبار.
قلت لا يصح الاجماع فى المسئلة

----------


## لؤي الخليلي الحنفي

بحث هذه المسألة، وجمع أدلتها، وتفصيل القول فيها: الدكتور عبدالله عزام رحمه الله تعالى في رسالته الدكتوراه، في باب المشكل.
فليراجع.

----------

